# Sag. Bay outting



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Sorry guys. I got the FLU and can't.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

I feel for ya , I just got over it and it was awfull. :sad: Felt like I had been beat up.
Hope you get over it fast , It took me 4 days , most people that I've talked to beat it in 3.
Advil lots of liquids and rest. 
OUTSIDER


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

im down too slowpoke, started hitting last night, hopefully its a 24hr thing. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

I hate to say it but I cant make it in the morning for sure. :rant: Work says so! Hoping to be there for the afternoon. I hope to be there by 3:00 so if anyone is there then we can hook up and ride out together. Hope you all have fun in the morning and save a few for us!  
Also, to all those that are getting the bad bug  , get well soon and we can maybe try again before the ice is gone! I am always ready if I aint workin.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

You will all be missed.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I came down with it Thur. I'm starting to feel a little better now but not good enought to go. Thanks for your replys. Hope all of you get fish.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sorry i missed the outing guys. i too had it thursday and was still a little scared to venture to far from a bathroom let alone 3 miles out on a lake.  hope everyone had fun and caught fish.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Wow. Hope that you all get better or are feeling better and are heading out to do some ice fishing.

Ok, so how was the turn out? Any fish and most of all let's see some pics.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

The fishing was a little on the slow side yesterday.The last I heard backlash had 4 fish with patcheroo right on his heels with 3. JJ Mac & friend were also doing pretty good in the am.The turnout was a little lite but I would fish with anyone of them at any time.A real good group!Jig head lost what might have been his biggest fish ever at the hole.Patch & JJ were running neck & neck for the biggest fish(5.8 pds)& the sportmans trophy.The wiley vet Skeeter was picking up some fish also.All in all a great day on the bay.Took a few pics but have no clue on how to put them up.
btw backlash thanks for reminding me to take a pic of the sunset it turned out pretty good and is now my wallpaper.Also like to thank jighead for the eats/ parkin lot setup & flyrod for getting this started.We have to do this again.


hoffie


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Fishing may have been lite but you couldnt have asked for a better day.
My son got a 24" 4.5 lber, his first thru the ice , that made the day for both of us. He had a huge catfish break one of my old rods and still hand lined it to the bottom of the hole before it broke off. He thought I would be bummed about the rod , but I told him not to sweat it that it died a good death :lol: 
Learned a lot 
Buy a GPS
Buy a set of radios
BUY A VEX
Thanks Backlash for leading my lost butt back to the group and leading us all back to shore after dark. A great bunch of guys , I'd do it again any time.
OUTSIDER
P.S. I got skunked


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Well this was my first time on the bay but I know I had alot of fun, even though I only caught one small fish. Seen alot on the vex but just really could'nt get them to bite.

I would like to thank outsider and his son for letting me follow him down because I had never been to Linwood and it was good to finally meeting you. I would definatly like to fish with you guys again. 

And a really BIG thanks goes out to Backlash for putting a newbie onto the fish. Except that the newbie just could'nt catch'em. Thanks again for the excellent guiding and also for the fish. If we dont hook up agian this winter I will for sure be looking you up this summer and we can chase them walleye with the boat.

To everyone else, it was really good to see some of the "old" friends(and I use that term loosly:lol: ) and to meet some new ones. 
Salmonboy.....Did you make it out of the parking area OK? We never saw you leave so we were worried you got stuck. We looked for ya out there but never saw you. Hope all is OK.

Here are a few pics for you to enjoy.

Here is backlash with his first (off many) fish of the day.








Here is me getting irritated at watching the the fish on the vex chasing my bait but not biting.:smile-mad 









Here is a few of the gang. Me in front and salmonboy on the left. Jighead was in the shanty hollaring and screaming about the the hog he lost.:yikes: And I think that is hoffie1 on the right.









The end of an awesome day. The fish were there but not really that cooperative, except for backlash and patcheroo. 









Oh and for those of you that was intrigued with my my buddys homemade buggy(buckfever) here is another pic for ya.









I really hope to get out to the bay and fish with you guys again. Thanks to all.:chillin:


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

The person on the far right is that fishin machine patcheroo.My coup is the empty one in the background.I had to get away from it because it had a skunk smell in it.

hoffie


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Well I got exposed to the big water walleye fishing(not catching however) at the outing. I also need some equipment changes as Outsider spoke of. My radio wouldn't transmit and could only pick up parts of the fishing reports. Marked several fish at times but no takers. Lost a minnow on the dead rod and had couple tugs on the jigs but what a beautiful day for an outing. Thanks goes to out everyone involved. Doughboy


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

hoffie1 said:


> The person on the far right is that fishin machine patcheroo.My coup is the empty one in the background.I had to get away from it because it had a skunk smell in it.
> 
> hoffie


Yep, your right..Sorry about that. I forgot you got up to take a couple pics the same time my buddy did. 

I here ya on the skunk smell. Lets just hope the smell washed off and it dont come back the next time we get out.:lol:


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Was that a great day or what? Those of you who had to stay home or decided to chase Gills instead, missed a good one! Backlash,it was great to fish with you again and thank-you for getting us on fish. Hoffie, as always, it was a pleasure spending the day on the ice with you. Lets do it again soon. Jig Head thanks for the company and guidance. Mike H, glad you came over to say hi. I didn't think that you made it up. Good to see you again! To those of you that I just met or just met, again , it's people like you that make me proud to be a member of this site! This was only the second time that I have fished the Bay and after this experience am ready to go again,soon! I ended up catching 4 fish one being a throw back 13"er. Hoffie, if you can get your pictures in your gallery I will post them for you. I had a great day guys!!................Patch
Here are the first two that I caught


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Well I guess I better chime in. Outsider you are quite welcome, it was not that hard to find ya. On the other hand, if it was as crazy out there as last week it would of been a big problem trying to find ya. Hoffie, what can I say, seems like every time I fish with you you always seem to have that nasty smell of skunk :lol: It is going to click one of these days when we fish together. Matt, a.k.a. Bluedevil, a very big thanks for the ride out.It was great fishing with you and your buddy. Anytime you want to hook up and fish, count me in. Ratcity, it was good meeting ya and b,sn with ya. Too bad it was only for a short time. Skeeter, I hope i did'nt insult you with what I said about your age. It was a pleasure to finally meet you. I hope to hear you out on the bay this summer on the radio. Hey Patch, it was good seeing you and fishing with you again, even though you use some wierd walleye lures  , and coming out to fish with us for the evenig bite  . Salmonboy it was nice meeting and fishin with you also. You need to get over to the other side of the mittin to go after those salmon, you'll never fish this side again. If I left anyone out I is sorry. I'd fish with anyone of you guys ant time. Oh yea Jighead I almost forgot about you. I hope you went back to franks to get another one of those hot lures that the pig you hooked took from you. That was my hot one for the day also. Fishing was kinda slow for the most part. We left a few guys in one spot when we got out and Salmonboy, Bluedevil, his bud and I went out about another half mile and set up. We were there no more than a half hour and B.D. hooks the first fish, a throw back. I thought cool we are going to get into them. That wasn't the case until about 10:30 when the fish decided to show up around us. From that time till noon ole marble eyes kept us interested and had to call Jighead on the phone to say we were not going to meet up with everyone for lunch. All I can say is if we were on our toes we should of had about a dozen fish on the ice by noon, but that's why they call it fishing and not catching. I am more than happy to take anyone out there again but in no way am I going to walk out six miles :yikes: Hint Hint  All in All it was a very good outing considering the small turn out we had. If it was any bigger I think someone would have found the very active school of fish and the bite would of lasted all day. But it wasn't a wasted day anyways, great company, great weather, and I think with the whole group combined it was a total of about 12 fish. Sorry about babling on and on, if I left anything out someone else can chime in  .


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

It was great meeting all of you. Although the fishing sure was a lot better the weekend before, we had a great time and still managed to catch a few. 

There's nothing quite like the thrill of fishing the huge waters of Saginaw Bay. It's great too to see all the ingenious contraptions and ways to rig your gear that you see from serious fisherman that fish the bay. Bluedevil, that mad max ice mobile is just about the coolest thing I've ever seen.

So we head out Saturday morning with great hopes to have a repeat performance of the weekend before. We head for the same spot 7.3 miles out. I began seeing fish on the vex right away, but no takers for the first hour. Then first up is Scott who's jigging a small williams. He comes over to my shanty proudly displaying a nice whitie.









Then at 9:30 I was next with a 5 lb 9 ouncer on a green shazam do jigger. Next up was Wendy, but she lost the really nice fish half way up. After several smaller fish, Scott's father Dave lands a nice 5lber. After that we took a break for a couple hours for a quick nap and met up with the rest of the group at the crack. Thanks for lunch guys, the salmon and sausage was great.










Back out again for the afternoon bite. Not happening. Lots of fish coming in but just lookers. Then an hour before dark, I started it off with a nice 5 lber. Then Wendy got the skunk out of the box with an 18 incher. Scott landed one and then I sqeaked out one more as everyone was packing up. So we ended up with six walleyes and one whitefish. We probably released 17 undersized fish between us, which shows great potential for the future of the Bay. After a little gps trouble we got back in at around 7:40 pm. Sorry if I missed some of you looking to weigh fish, but it looked like everyone parked in our group was gone. Had a great time and I'm looking forward to another outing soon.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

damn i should have hooked up with ya'll!! :lol: 
the boy & i got the skunk

did have a good time though. we were over with buddwiser (dennis) & woodsmanrick.


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

Was nice meeting all of you. I wanna thank bluedevil for the ride out and backlash for putting us on a decent spot. I caught 1 undersize and a 21 incher. 
I made it out fine Bluedevil sh was a little rough going up but was fine. Thanks again.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Had my first time out fishing on hard water on the bay with these guys and cant wait to go again.Thanks for the great time all you guys and a special thanks to bluedevil for coming in and hauling river_walleye and yours truely out to fish.
Matt, your chain is still in my Blazer when we went looking for salmoboy86.
Will return it the next time we hook-up.
Larry


----------

